# Went to a soccer match and a fight broke out...



## AGINAZ (Oct 16, 2022)

Anyone know what actually went down?


__
		http://instagr.am/p/Cjw_tiQOg7-/


__
		http://instagr.am/p/Cjw6cnIuBHN/


This is from one of the posts: 





> *soccerparentlife: *Ok my peeps who’s got film of the players brawl that turned into to father braw at the (SDSC) Surf 05 GA vs FC Tucson today in San Diego.


Looks like fun times in SoCal!

(Glad the forum is back up and running btw)


----------



## crush (Oct 16, 2022)

AGINAZ said:


> Anyone know what actually went down?
> 
> 
> __
> ...


We need help in the youth game. I had to stay away from the fields because I was warned by a few papa bears that it would be best I not come. I got threatning PMs and text from old pals who told me so and so is not happy and to watch my back. Another fren of mine ((Air Force Pilot)) was threanten and challeneged to a fight in the parking lot by a very weathy rich dad that gets what he wants and he wanted to fight. My buddy would have done major damage to rich dad and I saved all from choas. I got the two to back off for the girls sakes and they did. Lets not forget the gun guy in Temecula. Stay safe u guys and stay away from each other if you cant  be nice.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Oct 16, 2022)

crush said:


> We need help in the youth game. I had to stay away from the fields because I was warned by a few papa bears that it would be best I not come. I got threatning PMs and text from old pals who told me so and so is not happy and to watch my back. Another fren of mine ((Air Force Pilot)) was threanten and challeneged to a fight in the parking lot by a very weathy rich dad that gets what he wants and he wanted to fight. My buddy would have done major damage to rich dad and I saved all from choas. I got the two to back off for the girls sakes and they did. Lets not forget the gun guy in Temecula. Stay safe u guys and stay away from each other if you cant  be nice.


Been in situations like this before. 

Funny that if things really went down the "round in the middle" dads wouldn't have a good time.

Move on nothing to see here move on.


----------



## Happened again (Oct 17, 2022)

Carlsbad7 said:


> Been in situations like this before.
> 
> Funny that if things really went down the "round in the middle" dads wouldn't have a good time.
> 
> Move on nothing to see here move on.


Unfortunately it happened - we have close friends who here there waiting for next game.  According to them, a Dad jumped over the fence and put hands on the smaller player, physically pulled her by her jersey and threw her like a rag doll.  Dad of thrown girls obviously upset and retaliated.  Gets fuzzy from there. Apparently a very physical match?  Did refs loose control?  Have no idea but certainly true that a Dad jumped the fence and put his hands on a player he wasn't a parent of.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Oct 17, 2022)

Happened again said:


> Unfortunately it happened - we have close friends who here there waiting for next game.  According to them, a Dad jumped over the fence and put hands on the smaller player, physically pulled her by her jersey and threw her like a rag doll.  Dad of thrown girls obviously upset and retaliated.  Gets fuzzy from there. Apparently a very physical match?  Did refs loose control?  Have no idea but certainly true that a Dad jumped the fence and put his hands on a player he wasn't a parent of.


Sounds awful for everyone involved.

Used to be on a team with a dad that had a history of doing exactly what you've described. The trigger was anyone playing aggressively with their kid + if there was a perceived foul he'd either run on the field to "protect" his kid or he'd pace back and forth getting ready to run on the field making everyone including the parents (both sides) coaches and refs nervous. He was probably doing it intentionally. Also when he'd run on the field if any of the other teams players were near his kid he'd take the opportunity to push them or throw them away in the guise of getting to his kid.

I used to park myself in front of him on the field so I could slow him down if things got out of hand. 

They should have charged the guy with assaulting a minor + everything would have stopped. Unfortunately people like this won't change unless they face serious challenges to their behavior.


----------



## Socal-Soccer-Dad (Oct 17, 2022)

Happened again said:


> According to them, a Dad jumped over the fence and put hands on the smaller player, physically pulled her by her jersey and threw her like a rag doll


wait, if this is true, then something should happen to the dad right? 
season ban from games? lifetime ban? assault charges?


----------



## MamaBear5 (Oct 17, 2022)

Heard from the team manager that the Tucson kid threw the first punch on the field. Things got out of hand from there.


----------



## lafalafa (Oct 17, 2022)

Hear about this more with socal media and don't know if it's more frequently as in the past but the parents getting involved seems to be. 

Been to or seen thousands of games over the years bewtween my players and seen about a dozen or so "fights" most of the between the players on the field, couple outside, and 1-2 involving parents or family members.

One I remember well happen at a tournament semi or playoff game.   A older 19yrs sibling of one of the younger u13 players ran out on the field and close lined a forward on a breakout.  Poor kid never saw it coming and fell down hard with his head bouncing, knocked out cold.   Paramedics and Police show up very quickly and take player to hospital and 19yr offender in on assault and battery charges.    Player eventually is released and goes home same day we later hear but due to bad concussion takes months for them to return which ends up being the next season.

Parents have to remember that the game is for the players and they should not step on the field or try to "help".   During all those thousands of games I did manage to get carded one and asked to leave.   I made the mistake of sitting next to a pair of very vocal parent that went off and center came running over and threw every one out (six parents, 4 couples in all) although only 2 ever said a word.

Violence is never the answer and your kids are looking to you for leadership.  Coach is the other person that impacts all this, ours actually gave those two a 3 game ban and told them they are no longer welcome to comment on anything during the matches.   If they have anything to say they would have to speak to the manager first.


----------



## Woodwork (Oct 17, 2022)

Carlsbad7 said:


> Been in situations like this before.
> 
> Funny that if things really went down the "round in the middle" dads wouldn't have a good time.
> 
> Move on nothing to see here move on.











						Report: Average Male 4,000% Less Effective In Fights Than They Imagine
					

WASHINGTON—Contradicting the long-held belief that they would just go off and destroy anyone who tried to mess with them, a Department of Health and Human Services report published Thursday revealed that U.S. males would be on average 4,000 percent less effective in a fight than they imagine...




					www.theonion.com
				




Most men are not able to throw more than about 10 punches without getting winded and very few have any actual training. When I was younger, I observed an inverse relationship between how much time someone spent threatening to fight and how good they actually were at fighting.  Here come the haymakers everyone!

Reminds me I need to train my DD more.  You never know.


----------



## Happened again (Oct 17, 2022)

Socal-Soccer-Dad said:


> wait, if this is true, then something should happen to the dad right?
> season ban from games? lifetime ban? assault charges?


I wasn't there and don't know the details of the aftermath.  Certainly don't want to speculate.


----------



## Happened again (Oct 17, 2022)

MamaBear5 said:


> Heard from the team manager that the Tucson kid threw the first punch on the field. Things got out of hand from there.


I was told it was a very physical game.  I'm sure there were plenty of shoves, elbows, jersey grabs before the first punch was thrown.  Doesn't excuse the punch of course but you know how it goes....but a dad jumping over a fence and placing hands on not their child is never a good thing.


----------



## crush (Oct 17, 2022)

Carlsbad7 said:


> Sounds awful for everyone involved.
> 
> Used to be on a team with a dad that had a history of doing exactly what you've described. The trigger was anyone playing aggressively with their kid + if there was a perceived foul he'd either run on the field to "protect" his kid or he'd pace back and forth getting ready to run on the field making everyone including the parents (both sides) coaches and refs nervous. He was probably doing it intentionally. Also when he'd run on the field if any of the other teams players were near his kid he'd take the opportunity to push them or throw them away in the guise of getting to his kid.
> 
> ...


I have never been in a fight my whole life. I do use my voice to debate and ask Q's and that usually get;s the men upset at me. I'm quick and they can never catch me. I had this 6 4' Grisly Papa Bear out of Lake Elsinore that chased me into the parking lot...lol. He was talking smack on my dd at our last game at Governors playoffs for Cal South. He thought he was our sideline coach and I finally told to stop talking to my dd and the other kids and just let them play. He walked up to me me and said, "let's go to the parking lot surfer" I told him he has problems and anger issues and should seek help and that really got him ticked off and he followed me and I walked fast. I heard later he was on drugs ((speed)) and found Jesus.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Oct 17, 2022)

crush said:


> I have never been in a fight my whole life. I do use my voice to debate and ask Q's and that usually get;s the men upset at me. I'm quick and they can never catch me. I had this 6 4' Grisly Papa Bear out of Lake Elsinore that chased me into the parking lot...lol. He was talking smack on my dd at our last game at Governors playoffs for Cal South. He thought he was our sideline coach and I finally told to stop talking to my dd and the other kids and just let them play. He walked up to me me and said, "let's go to the parking lot surfer" I told him he has problems and anger issues and should seek help and that really got him ticked off and he followed me and I walked fast. I heard later he was on drugs ((speed)) and found Jesus.


For some reason I find it hard to believe that you've never been in a fight. ;-)

There's crazy people everywhere in the world today. Add in drugs and alcohol + 90 minutes of two teams not scoring very much + the general pressure of competitive soccer and it's easy to see why some people have issues.

In this case SDSC + FC Tucson should both ban parents for 3 games. Who cares the person that threw the first punch. Send a message by making the parents suffer. If the clubs don't do it themselves Girls Academy should come down on the clubs + make an example.


----------



## crush (Oct 17, 2022)

Carlsbad7 said:


> For some reason I find it hard to believe that you've never been in a fight. ;-)
> 
> There's crazy people everywhere in the world today. Add in drugs and alcohol + 90 minutes of two teams not scoring very much + the general pressure of competitive soccer and it's easy to see why some people have issues.
> 
> In this case SDSC + FC Tucson should both ban parents for 3 games. Who cares the person that threw the first punch. Send a message by making the parents suffer. If the clubs don't do it themselves Girls Academy should come down on the clubs + make an example.


I don't lie bro. I have never been in a physical fight to take on anyone in my life. I did get sucker punched in 4th grade. I played sports all my life. I got mad and stuff but never fist to fist and lets duke it out. I was the smallest kid in my class until I grew in 10th grade. I will say if a man grabbed my baby dd by the neck and tried to hit her, I'm on that field faster then anything you've seen. If dude is 6 4' were both going to the hospital, that's all I can say.


----------



## ToonArmy (Oct 17, 2022)

crush said:


> I have never been in a fight my whole life. I do use my voice to debate and ask Q's and that usually get;s the men upset at me. I'm quick and they can never catch me. I had this 6 4' Grisly Papa Bear out of Lake Elsinore that chased me into the parking lot...lol. He was talking smack on my dd at our last game at Governors playoffs for Cal South. He thought he was our sideline coach and I finally told to stop talking to my dd and the other kids and just let them play. He walked up to me me and said, "let's go to the parking lot surfer" I told him he has problems and anger issues and should seek help and that really got him ticked off and he followed me and I walked fast. I heard later he was on drugs ((speed)) and found Jesus.


You could have just ran behind a car and make him chase you around in circles until he got tired. like playing tag as a kid


----------



## crush (Oct 17, 2022)

ToonArmy said:


> You could have just ran behind a car and make him chase you around in circles until he got tired. like playing tag as a kid


Do I look like someone who would duke it at the fields with some crazy dad on booze and drugs? I'm very smart cat and I know my limits. Dude from Lake Elsinore had issues with Surfers is my take now. I talk like a surfer bro and he didn;t like that all year. He hated me and I knew it. I was always nice to him because he seemed like a nice fella and new the game, sort of. After we lost almost all the games, he started to go down hill. His wife moved out with the kids because of his violent outburst and fits of rage. 11 years of youth soccer and I'm still alive. I went after some tougher dads and they all hate me. I know we balled together in Newport and Main Beach in the 80s. I was scrappy and played hard nose defense and passed the rock as PG. I was a real PG with not shot....lol!


----------



## Dominic (Oct 17, 2022)

crush said:


> Do I look like someone who would duke it at the fields with some crazy dad on booze and drugs? I'm very smart cat and I know my limits. Dude from Lake Elsinore had issues with Surfers is my take now. I talk like a surfer bro and he didn;t like that all year. He hated me and I knew it. I was always nice to him because he seemed like a nice fella and new the game, sort of. After we lost almost all the games, he started to go down hill. His wife moved out with the kids because of his violent outburst and fits of rage. 11 years of youth soccer and I'm still alive. I went after some tougher dads and they all hate me. I know we balled together in Newport and Main Beach in the 80s. I was scrappy and played hard nose defense and passed the rock as PG. I was a real PG with not shot....lol!
> 
> View attachment 14874


Bro I was just down in La Jolla for the first time, and no surf.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Oct 19, 2022)

There was an 05 brawl at the NPL level this weekend as well.  It's the post-covid rage!!!!!


----------



## Brav520 (Oct 19, 2022)

Woodwork said:


> Report: Average Male 4,000% Less Effective In Fights Than They Imagine
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON—Contradicting the long-held belief that they would just go off and destroy anyone who tried to mess with them, a Department of Health and Human Services report published Thursday revealed that U.S. males would be on average 4,000 percent less effective in a fight than they imagine...
> ...


there was a video a couple years back of an Oklahoma football player picking a fight with a much smaller dude

this much smaller guy happened to be trained in MMA

it did not go well for the football player

be careful who you choose to fight , or don’t fight at all


----------



## Brav520 (Oct 19, 2022)

Someone tried to fight Renzo Gracie recently in NY subway 

that was a bad life decision by that particular person


----------



## Dale Earnhardt Jr Jr (Oct 31, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> there was a video a couple years back of an Oklahoma football player picking a fight with a much smaller dude
> 
> this much smaller guy happened to be trained in MMA
> 
> ...


Spencer Jones. The video of the fight serves an important public service that any person with rudimentary training in martial arts already knows: avoid fights if at all possible because you never know how proficient your opponent(s) might be. 

Fighting at youth soccer games is abhorrent. I get the verbal bickering amongst parents. But damn: it isn't life and death. Threatening players is way out of line, too. You'd think people would get that but no.


----------



## Grace T. (Oct 31, 2022)

Dale Earnhardt Jr Jr said:


> Spencer Jones. The video of the fight serves an important public service that any person with rudimentary training in martial arts already knows: avoid fights if at all possible because you never know how proficient your opponent(s) might be.
> 
> Fighting at youth soccer games is abhorrent. I get the verbal bickering amongst parents. But damn: it isn't life and death. Threatening players is way out of line, too. You'd think people would get that but no.


I was at a lower level flight 3 game a while back, league game.  It was a tight match and GK had made several good saves keeping his team in it.  The parents on the other side started taunting the GK with insults throughout the second half.  Real mean stuff (pig, fatty, m fer).  The ref does nothing despite complaining from the GK's coach and side (insults start flying back to the other team).  The GK loses it and yells back at one of the parents, cursing.  The referee red cards the goalkeeper.  Parents of the GK lose it on the referee, considering that he's done nothing to protect the GK against the parents on the other team.   Referee ejects the parents, and both sides begin to threaten each other and cops arrive at the scene.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 31, 2022)

Anyone watch the Ole Miss v LSU game on Sunday? Things got HEATED in OT!


----------



## AGINAZ (Oct 31, 2022)

Kicker4Life said:


> Anyone watch the Ole Miss v LSU game on Sunday? Things got HEATED in OT!


Those girls went full MMA. NO place for that.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586888891205828609


----------



## espola (Oct 31, 2022)

AGINAZ said:


> Those girls went full MMA. NO place for that.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586888891205828609


Box score --





__





						Soccer vs LSU on 10/30/2022 - Box Score - Ole Miss Athletics
					

The official box score of Soccer vs LSU on 10/30/2022




					olemisssports.com


----------

